# How much money could I ask  to write a VBA routine that make a company make lots of money?



## excell_user (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello!

I am an engineer. although my field is not properly the Informatics, I am pretty good in programming with Excel VBA.


In the past I worked in a little company, where I developed a macro that made the company save a big amount of time and money (my macro did in 2 minutes what a person there would have done in many weeks of work).
Now that company asked me to write again some Macros for them; I am not working there anymore, and I am sure that such Macros will let them saving a huge amount of time and earning lots of money more.


How much should I ask them to do the macros? I am a graduated engineer.But I am not officially a programmer.
I would like to ask something like 50- 60 dollars/hour. It is not intelligent to ask too little because they really need the macros since they could save lots of money with that. It is also true that by asking too much they could take another developer (although the company would like me to do that because they trust me and they know that I could be cheaper)


Any suggestions/experience is wellcome!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Smitty (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome to the Board! 

$50-60 is a good starting place for a new developer.  I generally start around $125+, but I've been doing full time development work for the past several years.  You can bolster your position with a summary of the work, and knowing the company as you do, how much they'll end up saving in the long run.


----------

